# Hillside GC OpenComps



## staffo77 (Jan 8, 2013)

The open comps will soon be available to book for Hillside and i was wondering if anyone has played it and could comment whether it is worth the Â£75. It is a course i have heard good things about though never really more than in magazines.

Be nice to here some of your thoughts.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 8, 2013)

Lots of us played in at last years GM forum mega meet, Personally I loved it and am trying to get a team from my club to play in a ladies open there.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Worth every penny and more. A fantastic course that plays like a pussycat when there's no wind but like a tiger in even a mild breeze (and there's nearly always a breeze at least.)

what's the HC limit?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ive been snooping at these too. Very tempted


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Would be interested but there's a few too many random ex Liverpool players knocking about for my liking. You can't tee off without bumping into Dalgliesh or Hansen.


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 8, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Worth every penny and more. A fantastic course that plays like a pussycat when there's no wind but like a tiger in even a mild breeze (and there's nearly always a breeze at least.)

what's the HC limit?
		
Click to expand...

No limit from what i can see


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 8, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Lots of us played in at last years GM forum mega meet, Personally I loved it and am trying to get a team from my club to play in a ladies open there.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any plans for another meet there this year. Having trouble convincing my playing partners to play


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 8, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Would be interested but there's a few too many random ex Liverpool players knocking about for my liking. You can't tee off without bumping into Dalgliesh or Hansen.
		
Click to expand...


Cracking course we had a fabulous day this bit was the only downside ^^^^... :rofl:

I would say go for it!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 8, 2013)

A little off topic but a great open worth looking into is the Kilgrimol Trophy at St Annes Old Links,It's 10-20 handicap only and it's on August bank holiday Monday Â£20.
Always well run and with decent prizes its well worth a look.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 8, 2013)

The back nine is worth Â£75 alone.......:thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			A little off topic but a great open worth looking into is the Kilgrimol Trophy at St Annes Old Links,It's 10-20 handicap only and it's on August bank holiday Monday Â£20.
Always well run and with decent prizes its well worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

I looked into this last year


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Would be interested but there's a few too many random ex Liverpool players knocking about for my liking. You can't tee off without bumping into Dalgliesh or Hansen.
		
Click to expand...


Oi ragarse, it's Mr Dalglish to you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Oi ragarse, it's Mr Dalglish to you 

Click to expand...


Is right Stu, give me a bell when convenient, hope things are well with you.

They don't understand when they are in the presence of greatness.

Staffo - 2 things. A mate of mine played in a pairs open 2 years ago and it took him and his partner about 6 hours for the round,which spoiled it for him, I don't think it was just the group in front, it was the same throughout.

However, Hillside is brilliant, well worth Â£75. We tried to get on it but I left it to someone else, who didn't sort it properly. You need to be on-line at the time, as all times went in 10 minutes. I may look myself, when does it open? If anyone else needs a partner, and I'm not successful........


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 8, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			A little off topic but a great open worth looking into is the Kilgrimol Trophy at St Annes Old Links,It's 10-20 handicap only and it's on August bank holiday Monday Â£20.
Always well run and with decent prizes its well worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

Could be up for this if anybody fancies it?!?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is right Stu, give me a bell when convenient, hope things are well with you.

They don't understand when they are in the presence of greatness.

Staffo - 2 things. A mate of mine played in a pairs open 2 years ago and it took him and his partner about 6 hours for the round,which spoiled it for him, I don't think it was just the group in front, it was the same throughout.

However, Hillside is brilliant, well worth Â£75. We tried to get on it but I left it to someone else, who didn't sort it properly. You need to be on-line at the time, as all times went in 10 minutes. I may look myself, when does it open? If anyone else needs a partner, and I'm not successful........
		
Click to expand...


Open online Friday 1st feb


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 8, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Could be up for this if anybody fancies it?!?
		
Click to expand...

I definately would of signed up Karl but I'm off 9 at the moment.

I played in it last year and just missed out on the Prizes, great open, well worth Â£20.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Oi ragarse, it's Mr Dalglish to you 

Click to expand...

 How do stranger. Not seen you for a while. How's the app at S&A going?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 8, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Would be interested but there's a few too many random ex Liverpool players knocking about for my liking. You can't tee off without bumping into Dalgliesh or Hansen.
		
Click to expand...

Or in my case, Kenny's ball nearly bumping into me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			How do stranger. Not seen you for a while. How's the app at S&A going?
		
Click to expand...


Alright Dan, it's on hold at the minute as works not looking too rosey again and I dont want to part with :Â£4k (joining fee and subs upfront) and have no work for a month or two.

Don't worry if I get in you'll be invited for a round


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Could be up for this if anybody fancies it?!?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for it mate, if you book it include me and i'll drop some cash off for you.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Alright Dan, it's on hold at the minute as works not looking too rosey again and I dont want to part with :Â£4k (joining fee and subs upfront) and have no work for a month or two.

Don't worry if I get in you'll be invited for a round 

Click to expand...

sorry to hear that mate. No doubt that the work will come good soon though.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I definately would of signed up Karl but I'm off 9 at the moment.

I played in it last year and just missed out on the Prizes, great open, well worth Â£20.
		
Click to expand...

Shame mate.... Would have been good!




Stuart_C said:



			I'd be up for it mate, if you book it include me and i'll drop some cash off for you.
		
Click to expand...

Will book us in pal. Me you and our kid.... Will aim for a lunchtime ish tee time!


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			A little off topic but a great open worth looking into is the Kilgrimol Trophy at St Annes Old Links,It's 10-20 handicap only and it's on August bank holiday Monday Â£20.
Always well run and with decent prizes its well worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks quewrty it looks a crakcer. Defo going to keep me eye on it though im at 10.6 at the moment so in my mind i will be below the cut off come August!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is right Stu, give me a bell when convenient, hope things are well with you.

They don't understand when they are in the presence of greatness.

Staffo - 2 things. A mate of mine played in a pairs open 2 years ago and it took him and his partner about 6 hours for the round,which spoiled it for him, I don't think it was just the group in front, it was the same throughout.

However, Hillside is brilliant, well worth Â£75. We tried to get on it but I left it to someone else, who didn't sort it properly. You need to be on-line at the time, as all times went in 10 minutes. I may look myself, when does it open? If anyone else needs a partner, and I'm not successful........
		
Click to expand...



Bit excessive that isnt it. Though i suppose there are worse places to spend 6 hours. It opens 1st of Feb so will see if i get lucky on the day.

Did your last player confirm for Formby?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes he has, 3 have paid and the fourth payment is on the way.

Your first reserve though, sometimes people get in touch nearer the time to say they may not be able to make it, so watch this space.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes he has, 3 have paid and the fourth payment is on the way.

Your first reserve though, sometimes people get in touch nearer the time to say they may not be able to make it, so watch this space.
		
Click to expand...

Fourth person has now also paid.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 9, 2013)

Its a poor do, but there are very few individual opens for women


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 10, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Its a poor do, but there are very few individual opens for women 

Click to expand...

Have you tried searching Golf Empire website. I am sure it has a filter to show woman's comps.


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 10, 2013)

Enjoy anyway. Looking at the website they do a twilight in the summer for similar rate. Might give it a try in the sunshine instead! Let us know how it goes and what condition its in


----------

